# Moving to Auckland in August



## L.W.B (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi everyone

Was after a bit of general advice and reassurance really. Myself and my partner are moving over to Auckland from the UK initially for two years. We are both 30. My partner has secured a position as an engineer over there and is very excited for us both to start a fresh and get the wonderful experiences and quality of life that comes with moving to somewhere like NZ. Whilst I am excited at the prospects of what's to come I am also extremely nervous! The first fear is saying my goodbyes in a few weeks time to my loved ones! I know it's not going to be easy but has anyone got any advice or coping mechanisms on how to get through this? I am so scared I am going to spend the first six months being miserable (and crying all the way there on the plane) whilst I know I should be embracing the opportunity I have been given. 
My other fears are being able to find somewhere to live and then get a job easily. I want to work as I will get bored sitting on my own at home but can anyone recommend any good companies/recruitment agencies? My areas of expertise are administration and hr support. 
With regards to accommodation when we arrive in NZ my partners new company has set us up in a serviced apartment for two weeks but after that we need to find somewhere pronto. We are looking to rent in the Ponsoby or mount Eden areas? I have been scouring trade me on a daily basis and am finding availability limited and prices extortionate I am guessing this maybe something to do with the world cup? If anyone has any landlord contacts with properties in these areas that would be much appreciated!

Finally I am keen to make a new network of friends quickly in particular people of a similar age group who have also relocated from the UK. Could anyone recommend any social groups/clubs that anyone has found a life saver to get involved in? 
Thank you for taking the time to read this post and apologies for all the questions!
Kind regards
LWB


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

L.W.B said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Was after a bit of general advice and reassurance really. Myself and my partner are moving over to Auckland from the UK initially for two years. We are both 30. My partner has secured a position as an engineer over there and is very excited for us both to start a fresh and get the wonderful experiences and quality of life that comes with moving to somewhere like NZ. Whilst I am excited at the prospects of what's to come I am also extremely nervous! The first fear is saying my goodbyes in a few weeks time to my loved ones! I know it's not going to be easy but has anyone got any advice or coping mechanisms on how to get through this? I am so scared I am going to spend the first six months being miserable (and crying all the way there on the plane) whilst I know I should be embracing the opportunity I have been given.
> My other fears are being able to find somewhere to live and then get a job easily. I want to work as I will get bored sitting on my own at home but can anyone recommend any good companies/recruitment agencies? My areas of expertise are administration and hr support.
> ...


Hi there - and welcome to the Forum.

I think your post will ring a bell with many of us. It's very scary moving so far away from friends and family, isn't it? And I think you're very sensible to think about what you can do in advance. I think that will make it much easier for you.

As you say, there are very few reasonable rentals in Mount Eden and Ponsonby this Spring - and yes, it's the World Cup that's the problem. I'd suggest looking a bit further afield. 

Where will your husband be working? The great thing about Auckland is the ferries. For example, you could look in the Howick, Pakuranga or Beachlands areas (which will be a bit cheaper) and the ferry trip into CBD is about 35 minutes. Or Northcote, Birkinhead, and of course Devonport on North Shore.

There are also good bus services (which have their own lanes, a bit like train routes) from North Shore - park and ride from a number of places. 

On the job front - look at SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

And for meeting people? Join some clubs! Even if you only go there for a short period of time until you make your own social group, they let you meet people in the first place. We joined a dive club, a theatre group, a motorcycle club and more recently an MG car club. But if you like sport, you're made! You're bound to find a club for your particular sport - NZ's a very sporty place.


----------



## L.W.B (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi cheers for the reply!

My husband will be working on queen street in the CBD. Thank you for those area suggestions I am going to have a look on the property websites today- hadn't thought of the idea of getting a ferry into work! I will also have a look at that job site that you have recommended.

We are both massive sports fans so I think joining a sports club maybe the way forward. In particular we love our premiership football- I am hoping we can still get to see the games via SKY!! 

Bye for now.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

L.W.B said:


> Hi cheers for the reply!
> 
> My husband will be working on queen street in the CBD. Thank you for those area suggestions I am going to have a look on the property websites today- hadn't thought of the idea of getting a ferry into work! I will also have a look at that job site that you have recommended.
> 
> ...


If Hubby is working in Queen Street - then definitely - ferry, train or bus is the way! Britomart bus, train and ferry terminals are all at the bottom of Queen Street. 

Look at www.maxx.co.nz for the public transport options and prices.


----------



## carteruk1 (May 29, 2011)

L.W.B said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Was after a bit of general advice and reassurance really. Myself and my partner are moving over to Auckland from the UK initially for two years. We are both 30. My partner has secured a position as an engineer over there and is very excited for us both to start a fresh and get the wonderful experiences and quality of life that comes with moving to somewhere like NZ. Whilst I am excited at the prospects of what's to come I am also extremely nervous! The first fear is saying my goodbyes in a few weeks time to my loved ones! I know it's not going to be easy but has anyone got any advice or coping mechanisms on how to get through this? I am so scared I am going to spend the first six months being miserable (and crying all the way there on the plane) whilst I know I should be embracing the opportunity I have been given.
> My other fears are being able to find somewhere to live and then get a job easily. I want to work as I will get bored sitting on my own at home but can anyone recommend any good companies/recruitment agencies? My areas of expertise are administration and hr support.
> ...


Hiya, we leave on the 31st july for auckland, we are also looking around mt eden for rentals, me and hubby are both 31 and are moving with our 2 children. There doesnt seem to be an awful lot on the rental market, fingers crossed x


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi
I am getting a little out of touch with NZ recruitment - 3 years away - but one agency I dealt with was Kinetic for admin/HR type roles (I was Wellington based but we had 130 Auckland staff also); we used their Wellington office too, looking at their site I see just a few familiar faces there's been quite a staff turnover, but the seniors are still there. 
As a smaller agency I rated them well for quality referrals, screened to match our requirments rather than some agencies who tended to simply throw lots of CVs my way and hope one would stick!
Plus and minus: An agency can be a good way to get into short-term/contract work, and sometimes permanent roles, but the catch is that their commissions are high (for the employer not the candidate) sometimes up to 20% of the candidate's first year's salary, and some employers will not accept agency candidates, preferring to advertise for themselves, so the recommendations for Seek and TradeMe jobs are valid.
Best wishes for your time in Auckland.


----------



## L.W.B (Jul 15, 2011)

carteruk1 said:


> Hiya, we leave on the 31st july for auckland, we are also looking around mt eden for rentals, me and hubby are both 31 and are moving with our 2 children. There doesnt seem to be an awful lot on the rental market, fingers crossed x


Your right there doesn't do there- let me know how you get on!


----------

